# Will my left half work?



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

I had my right lobe removed Monday. Have been feeling great. Recovery has really been easy. I'm just wondering what to look for in terms of the left half not working? I think maybe I've had a few heart palpitations/adrenaline rushes, but possibly I'm just paranoid. 
Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you'll mostly be looking for fatigue, headaches, joint pain, brain fog, etc,

Right now, it's too soon. If you do get a little hypo, it will happen in the coming weeks. 

Glad recover has been easy!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My left side functioned fairly well for about 15 years. I always was on the low end of the range for TSH toward the hyper side. It wasn't until Graves disease really got going that things got out of whack for me.

Make sure to get your blood work done at regular intervals. You are still in the really early stage to know how things are going to play out. Are you on any replacement?


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Not on any meds. I know they will do bloodwork but nurse wasn't sure if at 1 week or 3 week post op appointment. I guess I'll find out more at my 1 week apt on Tuesday. 
Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, I meant to be consistent with your blood work in the future. I got kind of sloppy about it by 5 years out. And, then it was only TSH. I think you would probably want a full thyroid panel.


----------

